# Managing Energy



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi. Do you know if there is a software that could help in managing energy consumption? We need to reduce utilization in our company. Suggestions?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Perhaps OpenEnergyMonitor will help you do what you want? I'm not sure how well it would work for a large-scale operation though.

https://openenergymonitor.org/

I use a Kill-a-Watt EZ for tracking energy use of certain electronics. I like it, but of course that would not help you track many devices across an office.


----------

